# Attention British people! I need your help!



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

This might be a rather strange question, but I know there are lots of British people here, so I found it best to ask it here.

- Is there an *Identification number* on your passport/Identification card?

- Does this number start with a P?

- Does this number consist of one letter and 8 numbers? (example: P14598760)

I hope someone is able to help me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Yay, identity theft.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Il Seraglio said:


> Yay, identity theft.


No, not really... Just checking if I'm not getting scammed or anything. Just need to know what the number consists of.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm sorry, I hope you don't mind me being very cautious about this (although you obviously seem like a genuine poster). I've looked and there is no P at the beginning and it is not an eight digit number.

Why do you think you might be getting scammed?


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Il Seraglio said:


> I'm sorry, I hope you don't mind me being very cautious about this (although you seem like a genuine poster). I've looked and there is no P at the beginning and it is not an eight digit number.
> 
> Why do you think you might be getting scammed?


Long and complicated story... Has something to do with the company of my father, don't fully understand it myself. Something about shares and an investment. He just asked me if I could find it out.

Are you British by the way? Can anyone confirm? Just to be safe. 

Thanks already!


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

mueske said:


> Long and complicated story... Has something to do with the company of my father, don't fully understand it myself. Something about shares and an investment. He just asked me if I could find it out.
> 
> Are you British by the way? Can anyone confirm? Just to be safe.
> 
> Thanks already!


I spell 'colour' with a 'u' and drink tea in the morning instead of coffee. What more do you want?


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Il Seraglio said:


> I spell 'colour' with a 'u' and drink tea in the morning instead of coffee. What more do you want?


OMG, yank!

Seriously though, thanks!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm better than British, I'm English! 

I'll just write my number down for you... whoops! You nearly got me! 

In sincerity, the 'ID' number starts with a 'P' if it's in a passport (look at the back) because 'P' signifies the type (that's right, 'P' stands for 'passport'!). The number itself, found without a P at the front and with a P at the back, is not - at least in our cases - eight digits long.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Il Seraglio said:


> and drink tea in the morning instead of coffee.


Then you are not British at all, they drink tea in the afternoon, I think.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

For US passports, the letter "P" indicates the kind of 'travel document' you have. "P" signifies "passport."


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

My dad is going to check with his lawyer. Thanks everyone!

This can be closed.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Then you are not British at all, they drink tea in the afternoon, I think.


Green tea? 

Everyone knows: 'P' stands for Polish


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm a bit sus on this one


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm a bit sus on this one


what is makes it more so... the thread was never closed... :O


----------

